# Spanish residents gassed!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

From Euro Weekly News

GUARDIA CIVIL are investigating six house robberies in La Cala del Moral in which the inhabitants were gassed.

Earlier this month six homes families on the Colinas de Procusan urbanization were targeted, all on first floors, after the robbers apparently entered the urbanization and studied the most accessible areas. The ground floor apartments have bars on the windows, but the first floor does not.

When the victims awoke, they found, handbags, wallets, cash, jewellery and other items missing. In some cases, car keys had been stolen, but when the robbers found there were CCTV cameras in the garages, they left them behind. Several empty handbags and jewellery boxes were found outside. However, larger objects, such as laptop computers and electronic goods were left untouched.

The victims also report a bitter taste and ‘stickiness’ in their mouths due to the soporific gas which was used, as well as sore throats. At first, they thought nothing of it, until they began to discover their belongings were missing. None of them awoke while the thieves were in their homes at between 4am and 6am.

The Guardia Civil believe that more homes were not targeted because their windows were closed or because a neighbour’s dog had barked at their presence.

The President of the urbanization has requested more police presence and better lighting at the access to the complex.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/accessories/cbe_narcotic_gas_supplies.php

Before we laugh at this I googled Sporific Gas and SOUTHDOWNS say

CBE Narcotic / Anaesthetic / Soporific Gas Detector

Protect the People in Your Motorhome from Gas Attach Whilst You Sleep

Southdowns Motorcaravans are pleased to recommend CBE Gas Detection products.
The Soporific detector, specially designed for caravans, motorhomes and boats detects the presence of Soporific gases in the air.* This gas is probably most likely to be present because some villainous scaly has pumped sleeping gas into your motorhome. whilst you are asleep. The best deterrent is therefore not to park in a French Motorway Service station overnight but if you have to we suggest we fit one of these.*

This device has been specifically designed for the protection against LPG. An audible alarm informs about the presence of soporific gas in the air before it affects people inside your motorhome.

The sensor signals (by means of very loud noise) the presence of soporific gas inside your wagon.

The soporific gas (which is often used by burglars, apparently) is lighter than air and will therefore concentrate at the top of the compartment; we therefore usually position the detector at eye-height, in the sleeping area of the compartment.

The sensor life is of about 10 years from its installation. After this period the detector must be replaced.

Im amazed so they take it very serious so are we wrong to laugh ??


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Not too sure if its worth more investigation or not :?: :?: :?:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Mavis I take it that Southdowns were not giving them away.....


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I cant find the price but thats not my point --my point being- have they proven evidence to make these claims?
I was shocked that they had it there in an advert. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes but they tell you what they are selling its an LPG detector a very sensible addition. If there was to be a narcotic gas used and it was based on LPG then it might work for that but cleverly they don't make that claim.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sweetie that why I highlighted
*Southdowns Motorcaravans are pleased to recommend CBE Gas Detection products. 
The Soporific detector, specially designed for caravans, motorhomes and boats detects the presence of Soporific gases in the air. This gas is probably most likely to be present because some villainous scaly has pumped sleeping gas into your motorhome. whilst you are asleep. The best deterrent is therefore not to park in a French Motorway Service station overnight but if you have to we suggest we fit one of these.

This device has been specifically designed for the protection against LPG. An audible alarm informs about the presence of soporific gas in the air before it affects people inside your motorhome. *

I think they are making a claim and I wondered where they got their medical evidence from---

Now get the beers out this is going on for a long time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Still no first hand experiences of gas attacks reported. Until then I shall keep riding my Unicorn and cleaning up after the rocking horse.
Gerry


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

How much gas would that take especially as that sort of gas is heavier than air and would sink down the stairs and anyway, hug the floor.

It could be true but I think to get a balance right in six houses without killing someone, particularly a child or baby seems to be unlikely.

But then again I thought it unlikely that a brand new motor home would have problems.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Perhaps, just perhaps, there is some truth to all these attacks that everyone is so ready to pour scorn on.

There have been far too many reported incidents for this not to be taken seriously.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We should be grateful to Southdowns for identifying the gas for us, " because some villainous scaly has pumped sleeping gas into your motorhome".

We are a step further forward now that we know it's sleeping gas we need to guard against. Trouble is I have no idea what sleeping gas is, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Gasses heavier than air will sink through the floor vents.

Gasses lighter than air will escape through the roof vents.

Puzzled Dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And the windows were open, "The Guardia Civil believe that more homes were not targeted because their windows were closed or because a neighbour’s dog had barked at their presence. "

These scallys must have stolen a big job lot of sleeping gas. Maybe the windows in the gas storage facility were left open too. Careless I call it, Alan.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

motormouth said:


> Perhaps, just perhaps, there is some truth to all these attacks that everyone is so ready to pour scorn on.
> 
> There have been far too many reported incidents for this not to be taken seriously.


South Down Motors seem to know more is there anybody on here from South Down Motors ??


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> South Down Motors seem to know more is there anybody on here from South Down Motors ??


Mavis, darling - Southdowns don't know more - they're just jumping on the bandwagon to sell more gas detectors. Is LPG the same as "sleeping gas"? They don't say. They also say that "sleeping gas" is lighter than air. But, LPG is heavier than air (that's why gas lockers have vents in the bottom).

AND they can't spell attack, or scally. And if someone was trying to gas me, I'd call them something a bit more serious than "scally" :evil:

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> AND they can't spell attack, or scally. And if someone was trying to gas me, I'd call them something a bit more serious than "scally" :evil:
> 
> Gerald


We need wives and girlfriends to be scally's which is where the word scallywag originated. 8)

What happens to gas that weighs the same as air. Pretty sure we have had some of that in our house from time to time.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > South Down Motors seem to know more is there anybody on here from South Down Motors ??
> ...


Then they should just say its a LPG. Detector and shouldnt have put all the other claim there until proven they have undone all our hard work at putting gassing stories down :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pusser said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > AND they can't spell attack, or scally. And if someone was trying to gas me, I'd call them something a bit more serious than "scally" :evil:
> ...


 :badairday: :badairday: :badairday: :badairday: :badairday: :badairday: :badairday: :dontknow: not me


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The smaller of our two dogs produces sleeping gas, or at least gas while sleeping. It's not narcotic though and it must be lighter than air as it does seem to rise. 

We usually leap up and fling all the doors and windows open when we detect a leak. Now, thanks to the Guardia Civil, I know that is the wrong thing to do as we are making it likely that some scallys may see the open window and take the opportunity to add more. I suppose that while we are rushing around gasping for air the scallys could rush in and nick the dog, Alan.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Apparently there are several forms of sleeping gas, some odourless. For anyone interested, good old wiki gives all the info.
Now I am no expert, neither is anyone on here, but is it not beyond the realms of possibility that some scally's from Morocco, Nigeria, Lithuania,Spain, England etc have manufactured a gas that does the job??

Or are all these incidents just an elaborate insurance scam??

Like I said, there have been far too many not to be taken a bit more seriously.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I presume you have to hire the cylinders of gas, and can get a few Euros back on the empties!

Otherwise the villains are very responsible in taking them away with them. :roll: :lol: :lol:

*Not a single empty gas cylinder has ever been found*. Doesn't that tell us something??

Mavis - why not ring Southdowns and ask them which gas their gadget detects. If they say LPG (as in their advert) they are talking rowlocks!! You have a big cylinder of that in your van already, and so do I and everyone else. LPG is not a soporific gas, and it isn't even poisonous. People can't shove their heads in the gas oven to end it all these days!! 8O 8O

If they can't give you a name they are again talking rubbish . . . 'cos how can their gadget detect something if it doesn't know what it's supposed to detect??

And soporific gas is lighter than air is it?? None of the ones I am familiar with are lighter than air, and if they were there would be no problem so long as the Heki was open a bit. :roll:

I suggest that anyone with the slightest concern should read the statement from the Royal Cllege of Anaesthetists.

I think they probably know a bit about the subject!!! 8O 8O 8O

http://www.rcoa.ac.uk/index.asp?PageID=987

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

From Southdowns ad

"....in your wagon"

Suspect this gas has blown across the Atlantic!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I have emailed them so I can copy any answer here :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

locovan said:


> Well I have emailed them so I can copy any answer here :wink:


Loads of other dealers sell those useless gas detectors Mave, but I wouldn't bother emailing any of them. :roll:

Try Googling "narcotic gas detector". It's obviously a big money spinner.

Typical of a type of recent marketing strategy . . . first generate an anxiety, then sell something to dispel the concern. For example . . .

No-touch handwash dispensers!!!!!!! :roll:

"_No need to touch the germ laden plunger_ . . . . " 8O

But what is the very next thing you are about to do???? You are going to wash your hands with the contents of the dispenser, which kills 99.9% of all known germs - including the ones on the plunger! :roll:

DOH!!

Dave 

P.S. If you want something to fret about ( :lol: ) try asking why the doors of public toilets rarely open outwards. That's a lot more worrying!! 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont talk about toilets i went on the train and used the toilet I pushed the knob and the door came round me I went to sit on the seat and the door opened  a man said press L and it will lock    
Gosh i was so embarrassed as the train was full   
Shhh i will only tell you Zeb dont repeat it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Breath*



locovan said:


> Well I have emailed them so I can copy any answer here :wink:


Don't hold your breath.

I emailed Southdowns in great detail, wanting to spend £75,000.00 with them. No reply. I also responded to their then ebay ad for the same vehicle.

No reply, no telephone call, nothing Nada.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*insurance*



motormouth said:


> Apparently there are several forms of sleeping gas, some odourless. For anyone interested, good old wiki gives all the info.
> Now I am no expert, neither is anyone on here, but is it not beyond the realms of possibility that some scally's from Morocco, Nigeria, Lithuania,Spain, England etc have manufactured a gas that does the job??
> 
> Or are all these incidents just an elaborate insurance scam??
> ...


"Or are all these incidents just an elaborate insurance scam?? "

Thoughts that do cross our minds?

TM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have no wish to cause alarm but following up on the Spanish gassing, which was reported in Euro News and other papers. I looked to find any possible cause and located Nitrous Oxide http://laughinggasballoons.co.uk/ which could, I guess, under the right conditions create the effect described.
Some reports indicated the use of cannisters, another said none were found.
I am a true skeptic but still tried to find any possible justification for the 'instant sleep' danger occasionally reported.
Is that really how you spell skeptic? :lol: 
Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

FOR SALE

"NEW - Soporific Gas (Specially formulated - for Sops)

It is odourless, colourless and confuses Insurance loss adjusters.

Cannot be distinguished from fresh air (except with our Patented Gas Detector $99.99 - batteries not included)

Sold in 1/4 1/2 litre and 1 litre bottles. ( 1 litre guarantees sleep for 4 persons for 2 hours, but only if applied after 3 bottles of wine)

Always read the label!"


Good Night - Sleep Tight - HIC!




Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

Stupid boy . . . you forgot the obligatory health warning. 8O

*"Do not drive while using this product. May cause drowsiness!"*

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Gas*



Zebedee said:


> I presume you have to hire the cylinders of gas, and can get a few Euros back on the empties!
> 
> Otherwise the villains are very responsible in taking them away with them. :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Brilliant reasoning by Zeb above on a story which is IMO is total tosh. There is one positive thing to come out of this though, I would think long and hard about taking advice from Southdowns on gas, or indeed anything, if that's the way they perform. The warning on gas works nicely as a warning on Bovine excrement.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rosalan said:


> I have no wish to cause alarm but following up on the Spanish gassing, which was reported in Euro News and other papers. I looked to find any possible cause and located Nitrous Oxide http://laughinggasballoons.co.uk/ which could, I guess, under the right conditions create the effect described.
> Some reports indicated the use of cannisters, another said none were found.
> I am a true skeptic but still tried to find any possible justification for the 'instant sleep' danger occasionally reported.
> Is that really how you spell skeptic? :lol:
> Alan


Nay! I never wake up laughing :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Geoff
> 
> Stupid boy . . . you forgot the obligatory health warning. 8O
> 
> ...


Are you sure Zeb? It might like piriton have a non-drowsy variant. 

Is outdoorbits still selling a detector, yes I see they are, actually three at least mention narcotic gasses, be easier to ask Nuke about their claims.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.

Quote........"Like I said, there have been far too many not to be taken a bit more seriously.........."

As in Little Green men from Mars, Lock Ness Monster, Bermuda Triangle, Tony Blair........... :wink: 

..


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Now, is the following another dimension or just recycling what has been said already?
My son-in-law is a police Inspector (UK) - he tells me that they have had official warnings via Interpol of attacks being made in Northern Spain and Southern France by East European nationals. The modus operandi is to ease open a ventilator, window or some other suitable aperture and insert a "sedative gas" into the vehicle, making the occupants unaware that they are then to be robbed. This has been happening to truck drivers, parked up for the night, and to motorhomes.
Victims seemingly report feeling light-headed and dizzy. The suggestion is that the gas used could be carbon dioxide or carbon monoxide, both of which have a sedative effect if used in sufficiently large dosage to cause an imbalance to the usual proportions present in the air.
I know nothing about the credibility of this as a theory but what I have read here in the various topics where this subject has been aired (excuse the pun :roll: ) does not seem to have discussed these gases, both of which are readily obtainable.

Incidentally, the reported incidents cited by the Spanish police, who instigated this Interpol warning, state that if the vehicle occupants should awaken, the perpetrators flee - they do not turn to violence or any other threatening behaviour. This is a current situation - the Interpol notice has been received in the last few days.

I still think we will not lose any sleep over this but, as always, we will check that the van alarm is set and working. At least that will scare them off when they open the doors, even if we are comatose 

:wink: 

Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Interpol warning had the ring of credibility to it, as such a warning should, till we got to this bit, "Incidentally, the reported incidents cited by the Spanish police, who instigated this Interpol warning, state that if the vehicle occupants should awaken, the perpetrators flee - they do not turn to violence or any other threatening behaviour. This is a current situation - the Interpol notice has been received in the last few days. "

This infers that all those who choose to perpetrate this particular crime are incapable of violence or that a group of pacifists are responsible.

Alhod, I am not questioning what you have been told, simply marveling at how Interpol know all that and still can't make an arrest, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just found this, I don't know how old it is: http://www.roadtransport.com/Articles/2010/08/11/136665/Gas-attack-mystery-still-unresolved.htm

So it looks as though Europol disagree with Interpol. I guess Europol being limited to Europe might have better information. In fact I wonder why it's of interest to Interpol at all as it is said to happen in European countries and most often it seems in Spain but then I can't find any warnings from the Spanish authorities either, Alan.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

erneboy said:


> Just found this, I don't know how old it is:


According to the dateline in the article it was written this month. 
This whole topic is fascinating - it really seems to have all the ingredients necessary to ensure that it will run almost for ever :lol: :lol:

Interpol is, I am informed, just a clearing house for inter-national communication and co-operation. It does not function as a police force in its own right - more like a bureaucracy.
I don't know about Europol but I'm sure someone will be along shortly who can tell us

The really interesting aspect is that thus far and despite this being such a large and active forum, there is no first-hand account of an experience nor even a reliable second hand one.


Alan


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i ll be the first to admit a combination of the outdoors, activity, and an impossibly comfy bed not to mention the "motorhome" effect that leaves us aclimatised to the perceived normal bumps in the night .... leaves us dead to the world and sleeping like logs !!!!

They really would nt need to gas us.... but i think i d rather accept i d been gassed than slept through a robery at close quaters :!:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Someone had to invent a proper gas detector so I have done exactly that. 

You need a saucer, a candle, a box of matches.

Put candle in saucer just before bed time. Light candle with a match and any attempt by some scallywag to gas you will cause an explosion which will wake you up immediately and you can deal with the scallywag one to one or send the wife after him as I do. 

8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one Pusser. :wink:

Seriously (if we must :roll: ) that brings up another consideration.

One assumes that none of the poor "victims" who have made statements like . . . "_We wuz definitely gassed Officer_" had their fridges running on gas at the time, or were having a quick post-coital ***.  

If they had, your candle would not have been required, and they would have (briefly) enjoyed a new level of ecstasy!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Look what happened when the Russians tried to end a siege of a cinema a few years ago by pumping gas into the building. I forget how many people died. How many have died in these so called attacks?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

chasper said:


> How many have died in these so called attacks?


I thunk everyone who has been a victim must have died - that's the only explanation for none of them coming on here to tell us about it :lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

and why is the i next to the u on the keyboard - it makes simple words like "think" come out looking ruducilois when my finger slips!

:lol: 

Alan


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

So are you saying there is no such thing as narcotic gas then? 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I was thinking of buying one of those detectors!!!

Debs


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

LunarCampingQueen said:


> So are you saying there is no such thing as narcotic gas then?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


hedge your bets and buy one :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

It has to be true ...it started happening years ago:

The Mad gasser of Mattoon <<


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Reminds me of my cousin who actually slept through a police drugs raid when she was at college...... not stoned either, just a heavy sleeper.............

I would really like to see some official police reports of actual incidents published rather than reading about it from other sources.

Someone suggested that carbon monoxide or dioxide could be the gas. wouldn't kill anyone, then would it? Plus to get any gas out of a cylinder quickly into a room is going to make a good deal of noise.......... of course no-one of the victims had anything to drink the night before, had they?

Oh no..... a slow boring day - therefore gassing raises it's smelly head again.

P.S. Nice one Pusser with the candle idea. I am assuming that the pursuit would be executed by your good lady using her newly acquired angel wings and you then would gore them to death with your newly acquired horns...... :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd get some of >> these << too if you want complete peace of mind.

They cost £168 each, so you won't be gassed. The scrotes will know you are too skint to bother with!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave

P.S. To be really sure, the same firm sell alarms at £72 each and gas masks at £78. You will be so skint you won't be able to afford a holiday, so problem solved. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

If you take the apartments as being say 2 bed and it being hot in Spain so all the doors would be open. My question is how much gas would be needed to fill the apartment to render the occupants unconscious?

Waz


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

waz said:


> My question is how much gas would be needed to fill the apartment to render the occupants unconscious?
> 
> Waz


....... More than either of our dogs could produce, even after stealing the bubble and squeak.......


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Usual wandering thread.... 

I'm going to go to sleep now having nightmares and visions of angels and devils with their @rses on fire, chasing scrotes down the road waving toasting forks at them. It certainly beats eating cheese late at night or indeed dining on lobster (not that I could afford it anyway on the meagre pittance left after the government has taken most of it.....)


----------

